# 9 Cigar Manufacturers at the Humidor Gala Sat Night San Antonio



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey San Antonio and Austin Gorillas The Humidor on San Pedro in San Antonio is having a catered herf with owners and reps from Davidoff, LGC, Tatujae, and several more. Tickets are $40 in advance or $50 at the door 5-9 PM this Saturday. :ss 

You know I will be there!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Come on guys the gala starts in 4 hours:fu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess I am just talking to myself, but you guys missed a great evening:tu


----------

